# Gaited Endurance Saddles



## camcam78910 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have some questions on endurance saddles. I plan on conditioning my amazing TWH to do Long Distance, maybe even endurance one day. I have some questions on saddles though. 

What are the benefits of an endurance saddle? Can it be used for regular trail riding as well?

My mom has a friend who ride endurance, should I borrow one from them to try?

What are some good brands? This is the one I was looking at: Abetta Gaited Endurance Saddle | Gaited Endurance Saddle by Abetta but it's smallest seat is 16in, and I am super small. So how would I fit my seat?

How do you fit endurance saddles, to the horse?

What is the difference between a 'gaited' endurance saddle, and a regular one.

What kind of pad should I use for an endurance saddle? Any good brands?

I really want a saddle that will be comfortable for us both, if you have any other saddle idea/tips, that would be great! 

Thanks 

~Camille


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

My preferred type of saddle for gaited stuff is a trooper type saddle. I have ridden a few different Endurance types, and they just don't suit me. 

"Gaited saddles" typically are fitted for a higher whither and sometimes a touch more flared in the shoulder. Saddle pads are going to be the same as you would use with a western saddle.

Yes you can trail ride in an endurance saddle, and do about anything else you would like, you just won't have a horn.

Most of the endurance type i have seen fit more typical of a western saddle. As far as trying one out. I would borrow as many as you can get your hands on.


Jim


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you on Facebook? There's a gaited endurance page on there I'm part of called "Gaited Endurance Horses". The people are super friendly and if you can't get enough answers here, try them. Gaited endurance is a small niche in the horse world lol. I can't really help with saddles myself because mine aren't under saddle yet. I can say that I am looking at endurance saddles but not necessarily gaited ones.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a smooth gaited OTSTB that I am bringing along in LD rides and I use a basic Wintec AP English saddle. I love my Wintec for many reasons, the lightness, my horse hates heavy saddles (he was a driving horse all his life until I threw a saddle on him, now he thinks I am a total loser for "doing it wrong") and has a unique shape. He has shark fin withers, narrowish shoulders (typical trotting bred) with a huge barrel and hindend (he has a bu dunka dunk butt, he makes QHs turn green). My Wintec is the only saddle I found that let's him gait, is comfortable for both of us (I got a great deal on a sheepskin saddle "tush cush" a must for LDs) and as a super bonus, hoses off in case of mud or living in So Fla rain.

Try as many different saddles as possible and find what fits both of you comfortably. Oh, and welcome to the world of Gaited Endurance. I also agree with the FB group, we are a great bunch there.


----------

